# Im in love and I dont want to give up



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

Ladies listen, Im in love with a women who is presently married! She has alot on her plate. I understand that she needs time to sort out her issues and take care of her own. As she stated that she wants to do this by herself. I can respect that. We use to see each other on a daily basis and then it comes down the the part that I hate the most, We dont see each other and she dont call as much as she use to. Im man enough to handle whatever that she going thru but what hurts me the most is that im wanting to marry her because she fits my heart to the fullest. She has opened the windows that havent been opened by no other. My heart goes out to her and I cant allow myself to end it. My question to my self is that should I allow her to go on and and live her life without the presence of me or hearing my voice because I do know it hurts her to a point where she wants to be with me but she cant. The reason why she cant is because I believe her husband that she so much wants to get away from has her on a altimatum. She has kids by this guy and she wants to respect the kids feelings. Thay want to be with there dad and they want there mother with him. So Its like she stuck between a rock in a hard place. She dont want to run back and forth from one man to the other. I understand what she wants but I wonder do she really understand what she has done to me. My heart is very open to her needs and I want to cater to her needs and I just cant compete with the childrens feelings. By all means I want them to see and be with there dad. But I want to be with her and give her all that I want to give to her and more. She knows this and this is what she wants, simply because she is not getting it from her husband.I have been with her for a year and almost three months. Im in love with this women and I hate what she has to go thru. I wish It was something that I could do to help her end the situations that she has at her house. But I cant. I hurt so much because I want to be with her. I hate smelling her fragrance and she not there. I have a picture and sing to it as if she is here with me. Sometimes I put a stroke of her deoderant on just to make me smell her when shes not around. Im ata apoint where im bout to give up...What should I do?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You are interfering in another’s marriage. You are probably poisoning her marriage further by continuing this relationship. What ever her situation is she should not start a new relationship until she has ended the one she is in. Your actions are contributing to the destruction of a family.

Move on and find someone who is available.

Leave her alone, leave her husband alone, leave her marriage alone, leave her children alone,….Leave!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

She doesn't sound stuck to me...she sounds like she has thought this through and made the decision to work on her marriage. The only way that is possible, is to stop the affair and end all contact with you. Her husband has been hurt enough already, I am sure, so my opinion is you should respect the marriage and not attempt to contact her. Move on and meet someone who is available.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

Listen people, to those who reply... The lady that im seeing does not want to be with the man shes married to. She wants to be with me, at this point the relationship that we have is very serious. Im mean very serious. She has no dealings with him other than help him with the kids.. Futhermore she is stuck because he dont want to divorce her when he said that he would. Secondly she cant get away because he does not want to see her with nobody else. Lastly im not wrecking anything!! If a women gets tired of a mans foolishness she will leave and find someoneelse that want to cater to her needs when it that time. Or natural conversation. So I ask that if you repond please read what is stated first before you make a comment. This women is trying to please this dude so that he will give her a divorce. She cant live her life knowing that theres a man that wont allow her to have her freedom from him. She cant get away because hes playing games with her. As I clearly said that I love this women but at this point its ahrd for the two of us and I wonder what would be the best route to go...Answer this with sincerity because this a women that I would gladly marry if the time was right without hesitation.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You asked for opinios/advice, I read your whole post, you got my opinion! Sorry if it is not to your liking but it is my opinion.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

My opinion, is that you are doing far more harm than help. You need to have the decency to step back and let her and her HUSBAND decide their fate. How do you know its so bad at her house, and that she is only helping him with the kids? You only know what she is telling you, which is ONE side of the situation. She has not been fair to either one of you, and in my opinion is probably not trying to change her situation very much if its been going on for a year. Honestly, not only are they married, but they have KIDS...and you being in her life IS affecting those children. I will never understand why people think its ok to intrude on someones marriage and family.....


----------



## jasonus03 (Jan 14, 2009)

If she wanted to leave her husband she would have done it already. She's a grown woman, she can make her own decisions. Sounds like she already has or she is confused. Did you ever think that she may still love her husband? Maybe she has made the decision and doesn't want to break your heart. 

You shouldn't fool with married women. Honestly, I have no respect for men that do such a thing. Her relationship with him may have been rocky, but it was probably repairable. Sometimes the husband doesn't know that their wife isn't happy. So, instead of communicating with the husband and giving him a chance to change, the wife cheats on him. 

Also, people have a tendency to blow things out of proportion. Remember, there are two sides to every story. 

You need to back off and let her make a decision. Don't talk to her or communicate with her whatsoever. You'll get an answer soon enough. Prepare yourself for the worst. She may not call you back. 

Like I said, fooling with married or engaged women is a bad idea in the first place. You're not only messing with their lives, but also their families lives. Also, if she is married and cheating on her husband what makes you think she won't do it to you? 

My advice is for you to move on.


----------



## blindsided (Nov 29, 2008)

I know you don't like the answers you are getting, but there's a reason why they are consistently the same......because the relationship is wrong. It is creating confusion, for you, for her, for everyone. 

You need to back out and move on. This confusion and pain will never end otherwise.


----------



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

i honestly wont tell you what i think about people that get involved with married people. but i agree with everyone here you are tearing a family already in turmoil farther apart put the shoes on your own feet. if this was your wife and your kids in this situation how would you be reacting right now? do them all a favor and exit stage left and move on. nothing healthy will come of this from anyone involved.slip out the back jack and keep going!



CPT:iagree:


----------

